# Miles to Points.....?



## benny (Mar 24, 2016)

Is there a place where I can look up AGR points? Like a trip calculator of a chart? Do miles equal points?

How would I go about calculating the amount of points I am going to be racking up on a certain trip?

Thanks

Benny


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 24, 2016)

benny said:


> Is there a place where I can look up AGR points? Like a trip calculator of a chart? Do miles equal points?
> 
> How would I go about calculating the amount of points I am going to be racking up on a certain trip?
> 
> ...


It's based on $$ spent. 2 pts per $ on Amtrak purchases.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 24, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> benny said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a place where I can look up AGR points? Like a trip calculator of a chart? Do miles equal points?
> ...


If you have the BofA AGR credit card, an additional 3 points per dollar on top of Amtrak's 2 points per dollar.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2016)

It's all based on the fare you paid when you bought your ticket. Someone who paid $326 will earn more AGR points than someone who paid $295 or $273 - even though they are all traveling the same distance.


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2016)

Get it straight from the horses mouth:

Amtrak Guest Rewards - EARN


----------

